# HTML Datei per E-Mail versenden



## Silke1977 (13. Dez 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich möchte HTML Seiten per E-Mail zu versenden ohne das die Formatierung verloren geht.

Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es?

Gruß
Silke


----------



## truesoul (13. Dez 2017)

Hallo Silke,

Du willst eine HTML Datei per Anhang versenden? Oder Die E-Mail soll HTML darstellen?

Zu Warum soll man HTML als Datei versenden? Es kommt auch auf die jeweilige Sicherheitseinstellung an, ob solche Dateien auch beim Empfänger ankommt.

Zu 2. Jeder E-Mail Client verhält sich da anders. Mancher stellt den HTML Code teilweise anders dar. Bilder werden teilweise nicht dargestellt weil es die Sicherheitseinstellung des Client's es nicht zu lässt.

Meine Empfehlung ist, verzichte darauf, da du nicht weißt ob der Empfänger die Email auch richtig dargestellt bekommt oder ankommt. 

Grüße


----------



## sascha-sphw (14. Dez 2017)

truesoul hat gesagt.:


> Zu 2. Jeder E-Mail Client verhält sich da anders. Mancher stellt den HTML Code teilweise anders dar. Bilder werden teilweise nicht dargestellt weil es die Sicherheitseinstellung des Client's es nicht zu lässt.


Hier kann man sich einen Überblick verschaffen was geht und was nicht. Am besten Fährt man mit <table>.
https://www.campaignmonitor.com/css/


----------



## mrBrown (14. Dez 2017)

sascha-sphw hat gesagt.:


> Hier kann man sich einen Überblick verschaffen was geht und was nicht. Am besten Fährt man mit <table>.
> https://www.campaignmonitor.com/css/


J nach Sicherheitseinstellungen aber nicht mal die, wenn der Client es deaktiviert hat, werden auch keine Tables angezeigt


----------

